# iPad 1 ou iPad 2?



## Ashram60 (10 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je fais partie de ceux qui n'avaient jamais vraiment trouvé une utilité à l'iPad, ayant un netbook qui faisait tout pareil et souvent en mieux.

Là, avec la baisse de prix du 1er modèle et l'engouement de plus en plus important des éditeurs de contenu (presse,...) je me ferais bien plaisir.

Néanmoins je me pose une question sur des supposés "conflits" avec l'iPhone.

Mettons que j'enregistre des RDV dans l'agenda de l'iPhone la journée.  Le soir je rentre et je synchronise mon iPhone avec iTunes et là il me  balance mes nouveaux RDV ou les modifications dans iCal. Mais que se  passe-t-il quand je synchronise l'iPad avec iTunes derrière? Il récupère  mes modifs iPhone ou alors écrase iCal de ce que lui a dans le bide?

Je n'arrive pas à y voir clair avec la gestion de deux appareils qui ont accès au même outil de synchronisation.

Alors sachant que ce que je voudrais faire avec mon iPad c'est essentiellement regarder des vidéos ou podcasts, regarder la TV au lit avec les apps qui vont bien (  ), jouer un peu et faire du mail + surf ainsi que lire des magazines, est-ce vraiment intéressant de prendre l'iPad 2 ou est-ce que la première vesion peut me suffire. Ya-t-il des problèmes rédhibitoires sur l'iPad1? J'ai entendu parler de problèmes de Wifi entre autres. De plus je n'aime pas le smart cover de l'iPad 2 et préfère la housse intégrale Apple de l'iPad 1.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils 

Edit: Et pour se procurer un iPad 1 quel est le meilleur plan? J'ai vu qu'Apple ne les proposait plus sur son site à part en refurb et j'ai peur de récupérer du matos pas nickel surtout que l'écart de prix avec du neuf n'est pas important.


----------



## Ashram60 (11 Avril 2011)

Apparemment vu les premiers retours concernant les problèmes de luminosité de l'iPad 2 je pense me diriger vers le 1er. Bon choix?


----------



## Thr_ju (11 Avril 2011)

Salut,

C'est bien tu fais les questions et les réponses 

Pour la synchro tu dois avoir une option dans les onglet iTunes de l'iPad, pour lui dire de synchroniser avec iCal. Après il faut cocher "fusionner les calendriers" où un truc comme ça, et tu aura tous les rdv sur les 3 appareils. En tout cas ça se fait sans problème.

Sinon l'iPad 1 te suffirait effectivement, cela dit je n'exclurais pas le 2 si j'étais toi. Il est quand même plus fin, plus agréable quand on l'a longtemps dans la main, et plus puissant.

A toi de voir sachant que tu peux tomber sur un modèle avec des fuites de lumière.


----------



## Ashram60 (11 Avril 2011)

Oui je suis en plein achat impulsif donc je fais les questions/réponses :rateau:

Merci pour tes conseils mais je me suis quand même dirigé vers un iPad 1 avant qu'il y ait pénurie. J'ai finalement trouvé la section déstockage, bien planquée, sur l'Apple Store. J'ai pris le 32 Go ce qui me suffira amplement vu mon utilisation. Heureusement que j'ai pris VLC avant qu'il ne disparaisse du store...

L'iPad 2 les retours me semblent bien mauvais et puis c'est clairement le prix qui m'a décidé car l'iPad ne me tentais pas plus que ça vu que je possède déjà un très bon netbook en complément de mon MacBook Pro et mon Vaio. Par contre la TV en direct est une vraie plaie sur netbook alors qu'il y a plein d'applis dédiées sur iPad. Et puis le fait que les appareils d'Apple reprennent la lecture d'une vidéo là où on l'a laissée est un plus pour moi. Sur netbook tu changes de film ou ferme VLC tu l'as dans le c*l!

Le poids ne devrait pas être un problème, c'est pour une utilisation exclusive @ home et j'ai pris la housse officielle Apple au cas où...

Des conseils sur les applis indispensables spécifiques à l'iPad?


----------



## worldice (11 Avril 2011)

Ashram60 a dit:


> Oui je suis en plein achat impulsif donc je fais les questions/réponses :rateau:
> 
> Merci pour tes conseils mais je me suis quand même dirigé vers un iPad 1 avant qu'il y ait pénurie. J'ai finalement trouvé la section déstockage, bien planquée, sur l'Apple Store. J'ai pris le 32 Go ce qui me suffira amplement vu mon utilisation. Heureusement que j'ai pris VLC avant qu'il ne disparaisse du store...
> 
> ...



France TV si tu regardes la télé (et Télérama ou autre).
Sinon,... des jeux !


----------



## BoloG (11 Avril 2011)

Pages, Dropbox, Teamviewer, Evernote, Dragon Dictation, Atomic Browser, Fotopedia Heritage, iMovie, Liveradio, GarageBand, Procreate, Allocine, France TV et Neufbox TV si tu possède une Neufbox.

Et on peut ensuite ajouter tout un tas de jeux !


----------



## Ashram60 (11 Avril 2011)

Merci pour vos conseils! 

Encore une dernière question: le câble dock to HDMI, on est bien d'accord que sur iPad 1 il ne sert qu'à sortir l'image dans l'appli podcasts et c'est à peu près tout? Ou alors il permet de tout sortir sur TV, même les vidéos VLC, etc?


----------



## worldice (11 Avril 2011)

Ashram60 a dit:


> Merci pour vos conseils!
> 
> Encore une dernière question: le câble dock to HDMI, on est bien d'accord que sur iPad 1 il ne sert qu'à sortir l'image dans l'appli podcasts et c'est à peu près tout? Ou alors il permet de tout sortir sur TV, même les vidéos VLC, etc?



Oui, il ne sort que les vidéos compatibles, tandis que l'iPad 2 fait la recopie video : tout ce qui est sur ton iPad est recopié sur la télé. Par contre, pour l'iPad 1, je pense qu'il faut prendre le cable HDMI pas HD, je ne sais pas si le HD marche...


----------



## Ashram60 (11 Avril 2011)

Impossible de trouver ce renseignement sur le net et ça m'énerverait d'acheter un truc qui ne me servirait à rien. Même un non HD m'intéresse au pire, mais apparemment le non-HD ne sort rien non plus.

En tout cas cette obsolescente bidon de l'ipad 1 qui ne fait pas de recopie video est un peu minable de la part d'Apple je trouve.


----------

